# Upland hunting boots



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Looking for the most comfortable upland boots? My current boots Danner pronghorns my feet are shot after 3 hours? Any suggestions out there?


----------



## Bill Cummins Jr. (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a pair of Cabela's Upland Kangroo boots that are insulated/Gore-tex. 3-4 yrs. old,wear them a lot, all day long. Plan on buying another pair just like them.

Bill


----------



## Bill Cummins Jr. (Aug 2, 2011)

They are not worn out, just want another pair before they change something!


----------



## MunsterBraccoLab (Apr 20, 2014)

Unless the terrain is rocky and steep, the LL Bean Maine Hunting shoe is still the best, IMO.

I have the uninsulated type and use some very good merino wool socks.


----------



## Mn John (Aug 26, 2008)

I would recommend these; Cabela's "Perfekt™" Ultimate Hunter Fit IQ Hunting Boots by Meindl. Link here: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Footwear/Mens-Footwear/Mens-Hunting-Boots/Mens-Uninsulated-Hunting-Boots%7C/pc/104797980/c/104747580/sc/104826780/i/105543180/Cabelas-Perfekt-Ultimate-Hunter-Fit-IQ-Hunting-Boots-by-Meindl/1624965.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fmens-uninsulated-hunting-boots%2F_%2FN-1102520%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_105543180%3FWTz_l%3DUnknown%253Bcat104826780%26gclid%3DCjwKEAiA7ZajBRCpur2xi47n1zkSJADqV2WlGje8ZJRE7TbVUxKEISJc0vAe5B1qepNkfb1HbDaiphoC2tTw_wcB%26gclsrc%3Daw.ds&WTz_l=Unknown%3Bcat104826780%3Bcat105543180

I'm in the middle of the second season with a pair. Just got back from 5 days of pheasant hunting in South Dakota, according to my Fitbit, I walked just under 50 miles. I also wear them a couple of days a week for training and exercising the dogs. These boots fit like a glove and have since the day I bought them. The are holding up well with little sign of wear. I have had Danner Pronghorns (at least 3 pairs) and they seem to never get more a season use out of them, they lose their waterproofness and breakdown quickly. Cabela's "Perfekt™" Hunting Boots by Meindl would be my recommendation.

John


----------



## Barry Brandt (May 10, 2010)

I have the "Perfekt" boots to. They are excellent. I also had Danner a few years ago and they don't hold up near as long as the MEINDL's.


----------



## Bob Z (Mar 16, 2013)

Russell Moccasins. The best there is. Custom made to your foot. Pay a little now and get a boot that will last you a lifetime if you take care of 'em. Their boots are so comfortable it is something you have to experience. Trying to describe the comfort just doesn't do it. Between my wife and I we have 5 pairs in 3 different models. My pheasant boots are on season 6 or 7. Going to need resoling soon. I treat them several times a season and never have had a leak. The nice thing is if you do damage a boot Russell's can replace just that damaged panel and for $40 or $50 or good to go again. Now they aren't cheap but to me an investment of $400 once beats $150 every couple years. HINT: Russell gift certificates make getting a pair fairly painless.


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

2nd Russell Moccasins. Made in USA


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

I have had a pair of the Cabela's Uninsulated Kangaroo Featherlight™ Boots for over 10 years now. The are extra light and have lasted. They have them in both the insulated and uninsulated.....I prefer the uninsulated and where a heavy wool sock. 

I have walked many a mile chasing pheasant in these boot, with never a blister or soar foot.


----------



## Greg B. (Oct 9, 2013)

I also have the Cabela's "Perfekt" by Meindel. They are a very stiff boot and require a lot of breaking in. They have the best ankle support of any boot I have tried. I used to wear danners and kangaroo featherlights; they just do not have the ankle support of the "perfekt" boot.


----------



## Nathan O (May 27, 2014)

LL Bean cresta hikers. You could cover 40 miles in The Winds then head east and slog through wet sloughs chasing pheasants and your feet would be no worse for the wear. Great ankle support w/o the stiffness of danners.


----------



## Back40 (Feb 20, 2013)

Danner Hawks are the most comfortable I have worn. I use Cabela's Guide series for work boots and save my Danners for upland only.


----------



## MunsterBraccoLab (Apr 20, 2014)

Nathan O said:


> LL Bean cresta hikers. You could cover 40 miles in The Winds then head east and slog through wet sloughs chasing pheasants and your feet would be no worse for the wear. Great ankle support w/o the stiffness of danners.



Those are nice boots. I remember in college having a pair of Vasque boots when they were made in Italy. They were outstanding boots.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Add my vote for Russell. Their shop is about an hour from my house, and it is really cool....boots made by hand, the old fashioned way. When you go there to be measured, they write all your info down by hand, in a ledger book, and keep it on file that way. The boots are works of art, very comfy, and wear well. Plus they can remake them when they get too worn. 
http://www.russellmoccasin.com/


----------



## Rick Coats (Oct 3, 2007)

Russell Birdshooters are the most comfortable boots on the planet. I have the Kangaroo leather and they are more comfortable than ANY shoes I own. Mine are about 6 years old and ready for a re-sole, I will hate to give them up even for the short time they will be back at the factory.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

4th endorsement on Russell. I have a pair of South 40 I bought over 10 years ago, use them for upland bird and turkey hunting. You can pick your leather and type of sole and have them made to your feet size and shape. As others have said comfort is something you have to experience yourself to appreciate. I bought another chukka style boot (art Carter Traveling Sportsman) which are also comfortable. Chukkas are on their second set of soles, in the winter they are my go to footwear. They do cost more but the longevity and ability to resole make them worth the money in my opinion.


----------

